# Hot Sauce Making Marathon!!



## masta (Nov 11, 2006)

Today was Hot Sauce making day at Valley Brew and good thing we only do this once a year! This year we made 3 varieties: Habanero, Garlic, and Chipolte and after 11 hours we finally finished!







Takes lots of time to puree, cook, blend,strain, and bottle but I think the sauces will be good after they age a bit. Total amount made today was 5.25 gallons hot packed in 10 oz and 5 oz woozy bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 11, 2006)

Man they all sound so good. We just had our fix for the next couple of
days. Theres a little bar not too far from where I work that has the
best Hot Wings around. Every year Ct. has a hot wing contest called the
wing ding and they used to win every year until they stopped entering,
probably so as that they would let someone else take the prize for
once. A couple of these babies and your sinuses are clear for a few
days but they also have a great flavor too!


----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2006)

I tried to make labels for the new batches of hot sauce and I don't have the patiencenor the talent to design somethingdecent. 


















Since we have many talented label makers I am looking for anyone who is interested in designinga label for us to use. 


For the best original labels submitted that we select to use you will receive a Fine Vine Wines $25.00 Gift Certificate and a 3-pack of our sauces for your effort.


If interested please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, that is a lot of hot sauce. Heck, here in hot sauce country where we put it on everything a bottle lasts me at least a month. Gotta say to, I love the chipolte hot sauce. Garlic sauce is a staple here as well. Do you have your process posted here somewhere?


Smurfe


----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2006)

This was last year making the Thai Dragon Sauce:
http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=824


----------



## OldWino1 (Nov 13, 2006)

Has anybody noticed everyone in here loves flavors smells of all kinds?


----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2006)

Variety is the spice of life!!!






Too many folks like the bland same old same old.....I love flavors that make my tongue want to slap my brains out!!!


----------



## masta (Nov 13, 2006)

Speaking of flavors, thinking about making some kicked up spicy peanut brittle for the holidays this year.


----------



## masta (Dec 3, 2006)

We just had our first real taste test of the sauces after 3 weeks in the bottle and all I can say is _WOW_....they are very hot this year!! 


I am really pleased as they have very different flavor profilesand range from HOT (Garlic) HOTTER (Chipotle) and VERY HOT (Habanero)


As in the past the flavors will get better as the sauce sits longer and ages.


Yup...the Habanero is hot...a pea size amount on a spoon to tasteand after a couple of glasses of milk to quench the fire and 5 mins later my lips are still tingling!!!*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2006)

Ohhhhhh Mama that sounds gooooooood!


----------



## pkcook (Dec 3, 2006)

Masta,


The garlic and chipotle sound wonderful, but I'm not keen on the habanero flavor. I can stand the heat, but I prefer the jalapeno flavor to the habanero flavor. Did you roast the habaneros?


----------



## masta (Dec 3, 2006)

No I did not roast the habaneros but did add some ground dried habanero pepper to that sauce to kick up the heat in addition to the peppers I collected from my garden. The only peppers that were roasted were the sweet red peppers. 


All the hot peppers were frozen raw as I collected them throughout the harvest.


----------



## SIXTO (Feb 20, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for hot sauce?


Thanks


----------



## smurfe (Feb 20, 2007)

Sixto, scroll up or go to page one of this thread. Masta posted a link to the thread with his hot sauce making process.


Smurfe


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sixto:


Here is the post thread on Masta making the sauce


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=824


I purchased some of this stuff from Masta and can tell ya, you'll never use A-1, 57 or any other type of sauce again. I couldn't imagine making a sauce, with or without a recipe that could even come close to this stuff. It's the absolute best. Maybe contact Masta to see if he has any left. If he doesn't, If I could find small enough jars, I would send ya a small sample........ Small mind you.......


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 10, 2007)

masta said:


> Speaking of flavors, thinking about making some kicked up spicy peanut brittle for the holidays this year.




Reading through some of the old post I saw this, Every year Dear Sweet Mom sends a package from N.M., usually has a little bag of Brittle in it. This year it was Milk Choc Chili Pistachio, last year was Green Chili Pistachio, both do tease the buds a bit.




There from a store in Alamogordo, The Pistachio Tree Ranch, AKA McGinn's Country Store~Arena Blanca Winery. When we first moved up to MN, Spicy foods were unheard of, had to "import" green chilis from back home, still do every fall, roast em and freeze so we have them all year.


----------



## masta (Jun 10, 2007)

Sounds great asheat and chocolate does go well together and it is funny you mentioned this since just yesterday I was thinking about Spicy Cashew Brittle!


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2259


----------

